# How to change the color of Led light?



## mrthanhnguyen (Sep 28, 2016)

I got some solar light but they are all white. I want to change them to yellow. Used marker/sharpie but didn't work and made the light darker. Anyone know how to do it?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 28, 2016)

New bulb or lenses of color


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 28, 2016)

There is this stuff ... 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005Y38S3E/?tag=tec06d-20
Or there is a film you apply, just google it.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 28, 2016)

The only real way is to replace the white LEDs with yellow LEDs.

It is important to understand that the color of a LED is NOT really determined by the lens. But rather by the wavelength of the light produced by the specific materials used to make the LED and the "band gap" within the LED.

For example, most red and green LEDs use gallium phosphide. As electrons pass across the band gap to the conduction band from the valence band, light is emitted - red or green, depending on the size of the gap.

Blue LEDs use gallium nitride. Many yellow LEDs use indium gallium aluminum phosphide. The exception might actually be white LEDs which have an internal phosphor filter over a blue LED.

So until you replace your yellow LEDs, your best option is probably that spray film suggested by Caring1.


----------

